# SkipMode needs a volume control for the chime



## alvamark (Dec 26, 2004)

When we use the skip mode, it is MUCH louder than the other sound effects, and the chime effect is very annoying. Kinda reminds me of when my kids played Mario games on Nintendo years ago, and that constant chiming got old really quickly!

Anyway, TiVo, could you put a volume control, or a "high, medium, low," or something similar on the chime for SkipMode. Please?

Thanks!


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

The Skip Chime level on my TiVos goes up and down with the TiVo Sound Effects Volume. If I turn Sound Effects off, then no Skip Chime as well.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

All sound effects are off when there is a video window and Dolby is enabled. I use the A/V connection for headphones and it is always PCM. The sound effects are very loud.

I seldom wait for the chime before I hit channel up.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I turned off sound effects some time ago. They are annoying.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> All sound effects are off when there is a video window and Dolby is enabled.


Learn something every day on TCF! I thought Dolby disabled the sound FX by itself. I didn't know it was only when the video window is also on. What's the logic behind that?

Anyway, I turn off the sound FX too. They get annoying fast. Maybe they were cool the first day or two I had my first TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

justen_m said:


> Learn something every day on TCF! I thought Dolby disabled the sound FX by itself. I didn't know it was only when the video window is also on. What's the logic behind that?
> Anyway, I turn off the sound FX too. They get annoying fast. Maybe they were cool the first day or two I had my first TiVo.


I read somewhere that the DD license costs money. So the fewer places it is used, the less TiVo pays. I leave mine on, just so I know when I've lost DD. On a non-Hydra system, you can kill the video window with the slow button and sound effects return.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

justen_m said:


> Learn something every day on TCF! I thought Dolby disabled the sound FX by itself. I didn't know it was only when the video window is also on. What's the logic behind that?
> 
> Anyway, I turn off the sound FX too. They get annoying fast. Maybe they were cool the first day or two I had my first TiVo.


It's because they aren't generating Dolby. They are only passing it through for a Dolby source. I have a couple of channels that do not do Dolby locally and the noises happen then as well.


----------

